# F-TB500.... Check out BPC 157!!!!



## j2048b (Nov 9, 2013)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/14554208/

supposed to actually heal torn muscles including tendons!

heard about this on another forum... What do u guys think?


----------



## woodswise (Nov 10, 2013)

I used TB500 to heal the pain from chronic tennis elbow / tendonitis in both elbows.  It took a couple months, but the pain went away for good and hasn't come back a year later.  BPC 157 is  a shorter chain of the same compound.  

I think they are great for some types of injuries.  I don't know how they will work with torn muscles or tendons.


----------



## j2048b (Nov 10, 2013)

woodswise said:


> I used TB500 to heal the pain from chronic tennis elbow / tendonitis in both elbows.  It took a couple months, but the pain went away for good and hasn't come back a year later.  BPC 157 is  a shorter chain of the same compound.
> 
> I think they are great for some types of injuries.  I don't know how they will work with torn muscles or tendons.



according to the study and a few others they said it would actually repair torn muscles, tendons and a few other items...? good to know its all relative...


----------



## username1 (Nov 10, 2013)

I used to be a heavy drinker, I should run this, who knows what type of damage I may have done

"Stable gastric pentadecapeptide BPC 157 is an anti-ulcer peptidergic agent, safe in inflammatory bowel disease clinical trials (GEPPPGKPADDAGLV, M.W. 1419, PL 14736) and wound healing, stable in human gastric juice and has no reported toxicity. We focused on BPC 157 as a therapy in peridontitis, esophagus, stomach, duodenum, intestine, liver and pancreas lesions.* Particularly, it has a prominent effect on alcohol-lesions (i.e., acute, chronic)* and NSAIDs-lesions (interestingly, BPC 157 both prevents and reverses adjuvant arthritis)."
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21548867


----------

